# Newair CC-300 Humidor Seasoning



## Sticks702 (Jun 10, 2017)

After fighting with RH and temperature with desktop humidors in this wonderful dry high desert, and much help from all of the BOTL here at Puff, I was able to get those seasoned right, and keep my cigars in great condition. Problem is, I have already found I was running out of room. :vs_laugh: The Mrs. gave me the go ahead so I broke down and bought a Newair CC-300 (on sale at Kohls for $329 shipped with coupons). 

I am seasoning it with KL. Just need opinions as to if I am doing it right, since it is my first time using both. 

I took @ 2# of the KL, broke it down into 4 pouches made from nylons, and then gave each pouch about 6 squirts of DW with a spray bottle. I but two in the bottom and two in the top. I also stuck some empty cigar boxes in there. Temp in the humidor is 67 degrees

RH right now is @ 60-62%. Am I on the right track or do I need to do something different with the KL or season it with something else?

Opinions please :vs_worry:


----------



## BrockDB (Jul 22, 2017)

I picked up the same wineador about 2 months ago. I found a website that helped me out. I'm still new and can't post links yet, but if you search Stogie Fresh NewAir CC-300 review, it should come up. If you can't find it, PM me and I will send you the link.

I seasoned mine with distilled water and clean sponges in small containers for about 5 days. Then I put in my HFBs for another day or two for it to level out. After that it was good to go. No issues, maintains temp and humidity really well.


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

I've got the same winador. I put 4 large boveda seasoning packs in for a week, removed them and put in about 10 boveda 65's. waited another week and filled with cigars. Biggest problem I run into with this cooler is that it holds humidity too well. It currently sits at 69% humidity with no boveda packs at all inside. I wouldn't sweat the seasoning as much as with a wooden humidor as there isn't as much wood inside to absorb humidity


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I just picked up a Wineador myself for the first time. It's seasoning now. I have a big sponge I cut in half and put one half on the top rack and the other half on the bottom with a very small dish of DW in the drawer. So far so good. Been about 36 hours. Gonna give it a couple more days. I'm in no hurry. I'll post up my experience/process when it's done.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I have found that KL works better in shallow trays. You might want to add a bowl of DW to get it up a little higher. I let mine get to about 80% then took the water out and let the KL do it's think. It doesn't take as long as a wooden humidor. keep the temp up while seasoning as well then turn the temp down after removing the DW. Let it settled down to about 68% then load it up. I had a little over 1.5 lbs and it was very stable, but I think I should add another half pound. I had to return my unit as the cooling was getting week, but they are sending me a replacement and i currently have my stash sequestered in bags in a bin. Sad.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

mpomario said:


> I have found that KL works better in shallow trays. You might want to add a bowl of DW to get it up a little higher. I let mine get to about 80% then took the water out and let the KL do it's think. It doesn't take as long as a wooden humidor. keep the temp up while seasoning as well then turn the temp down after removing the DW. Let it settled down to about 68% then load it up. I had a little over 1.5 lbs and it was very stable, but I think I should add another half pound. I had to return my unit as the cooling was getting week, but they are sending me a replacement and i currently have my stash sequestered in bags in a bin. Sad.


Just send those to me, i will look after them until your new unit get there :grin2:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Just send those to me, i will look after them until your new unit get there :grin2:


Not a chance bro. There is a full box of fuma em Cordo and Uncle lees. Hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

For seasoning, not storage, you want to try to get the RH higher than 60%-62%. Dishes of DW with new sponges in them seem to be the recommended way. That should get RH up to the 80+% range where you should leave it for 3-4 days, then remove the DW and let the RH drop down to where you want it, say 65% or so. You want to leave it there a few days (so that is when you add your KL) and then you can add your cigars. I also would recommend going to shallow trays instead of bags.
I wouldn't plug the winedor in while seasoning at 80+%, I'd just leave it unplugged. When you get to the 65% seasoning I would plug it in. There are other threads on seasoning humidors/Spanish Cedar. You may want to check them out before you get too far.
Also before you begin, you may want to make sure the door seals well. Dollar bill test should work ok. Also, don't put any wood trays or cigars on the bottom level until you check to see how badly condensation builds up. You may also want to plug the drain hole. Some people have not found success with that though, so you may want to experiment first.

Good luck!


----------



## Sticks702 (Jun 10, 2017)

So I unplugged the unit, took out the KL, and put in the sponges and DW containers. RH got up to 80-85% for @ 3 days. Turned on the unit and took out the sponges/DW and let it run overnight. Next morning it was sitting @ 72% and 66 degrees. I got 2 shallow vanity trays from Wally World, put 1# of KL in each, gave them a fee sprays each of DW and set them in the bottom. Holy cow can't believe how good this stuff works. Gave a couple more sprays each over the next couple days and it has held the past 2 at 66 degrees and 68% in the bottom, and 68 degrees and 70% on the top. I have 2 Caliber 4r hygrometers in it. I have switched them to verify and they both read the same in the same spot. I am very happy with the humidor and the KL. I appreciate all the help here. You guys definitely are BOTL! I will be adding stock to it this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sticks702 said:


> So I unplugged the unit, took out the KL, and put in the sponges and DW containers. RH got up to 80-85% for @ 3 days. Turned on the unit and took out the sponges/DW and let it run overnight. Next morning it was sitting @ 72% and 66 degrees. I got 2 shallow vanity trays from Wally World, put 1# of KL in each, gave them a fee sprays each of DW and set them in the bottom. Holy cow can't believe how good this stuff works. Gave a couple more sprays each over the next couple days and it has held the past 2 at 66 degrees and 68% in the bottom, and 68 degrees and 70% on the top. I have 2 Caliber 4r hygrometers in it. I have switched them to verify and they both read the same in the same spot. I am very happy with the humidor and the KL. I appreciate all the help here. You guys definitely are BOTL! I will be adding stock to it this evening!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yee haw!!! Glad to here it's all going great brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

